# Did you keep the breeder name for your dog?



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

When we got Gryff from the breeder his name was Knuckles because he was such a knuckle head. We wanted to re-christen him with a name of our choice. Did you keep your breeder name? I was thinking about this because I love Kimberly's apples and oranges names and I was wondering if I were to have one of them (which I'm not) would I keep the name.

Do breeders get put out when the owner changes the name?


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Our Frosty was originally Blackie. Obviously we changed it.

aak


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I gave Shadow her name, her breeder was just calling her "the mostly black girl", obviously, I wasn't going to keep that! ound:

I did keep Tori's name...sort of. Her registered name is the same, JAS D'Va's Victoria, Keeper of the Secret. Her original call name was ViKee, which didn't fly in my family since my great niece is Vicki. I just "tweaked" it and changed it to Tori.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Actually, it depends on the registration. If the dog's been registered, you have to fill out a special form from the AKC and can't change if the dog's been shown and won an award. To use your breeder's kennel name, you need their permission and there is a signature for them on the form. But whatever the "registered" name, you can call your dog any name it responds to. Or some that it doesn't. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's breeder gave him the name Kodiak. We just shortened it. Shelby didn't have a name, so we named her Cassie. She didn't like that name, so we named her after her sire. She was very happy with the name Shelby and responded right away. She ignored the name Cassie.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus was from Kimberly's Exquisite litter and had the name "Bvlgari". We considered a few different names and Kimberly would test them out on him. She said he responded well to Rufus so it stayed! We did make his registered name fit in with the Exquisite theme. His registered name is "Havtahava Diamond In The Ruff". :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy - I'd have to say that Rufus isn't a diamond in the rough any more but rather a polished gemstone! He's just a beauty.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Christy - I'd have to say that Rufus isn't a diamond in the rough any more but rather a polished gemstone! He's just a beauty.


Thank you!



ivyagogo said:


> I was thinking about this because I love Kimberly's apples and oranges names and I was wondering if I were to have one of them (which I'm not) would I keep the name.


I forgot to say, I love those names too! If I were getting one, I think I would keep the name also!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

We decided to keep "Hank" as his call name...which is completely unrelated to his AKC registered name: "Yup's Say Hello to My Little Friend," in honor of that famous line in one of the most _in_famous "Cuban" movies.

Hank's litter mates were named after country music singers - Hank (Williams), Chesney, McGraw, Wille, etc. we decide to keep it since he fit the name quite nicely and we loved it's meaning: Ruler Of The Home. How appropriate. 

_*'Lo*_


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tessa was "Iris" and no she fully expected us to change it and immediately began to use it. Of course her registered name uses the breeder's kennel name in it.

I don't think breeders care at all, and expect you will make the dog "your own".


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty was a little older when we got her. Her registered name is her kennel name-AZ Dust Devil and her breeder called her Dusty. We liked the name Dusty-it fits her- and it kept our kids from fighting over what to name her. 
We joke that she is usually just Dusty, but when it rains (and she won't go outside to do her business) then she is a devil!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

My little sweeties were Maggie and Levi. My breeder has been so sweet accepting their new names. They were just 14 and 10 weeks when we adopted them, so they adjusted to their new names just fine.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Our breeder told us she doesn't name her puppies. Once the prospective owner chooses a name, she calls the dog by that name until it goes home. That way, it learns its name early on and will respond to it when it goes home. Rules are made to be broken though as she asked the forum for help naming her last litter.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

My breeder doesn't care what you call your dog...however she does name them when they are with her. If she likes the name you decide to call your puppy...she'll start using it to get him or her used to it. (I say IF because it's a standing joke that she hated the name my girlfriend called her puppy: "Doodlebug")ound:ound: 

Mind you...I think it's cute and when my girlfriend says it in her southern drawl it sounds adorable...:bounce:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry was "Hootie". I sensed it was a temp name so she could call the litter by each a name. There was an Elvis, Sassy, Paris, Sting.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Cute stories! We had a short list of sophisticated Cuban/Spanish names, and were having a naming contest in our family. But when I picked up Biscuit, the breeder told me that her grand-daughter carried our puppy around all the time, and had named him Biscuit. He looked just like a "Biscuit," so we discarded the fancy-schmancy names. But his registered name is El Bizcocho, Biscuit en Espanol.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Scout was born to a litter with a car theme. The breeder called him PT (for PT Cruiser). We stayed with the car theme, but switched his name to Scout (an obscure Jeep-like vehicle). His full AKC name has the breeder's kennel name and then Scout Cruiser.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji didn't have a call name but I wanted him to have a name that my breeder liked for his AKC registration. We picked the name Benji because of his expression that reminded us of the movie star Benji. 

Lizzie was called Billy Jean. Her AKC name is also picked by the breeder.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Neither of mine came with names... we sent in the registration so we got to pick our their fun fancy names.
Norah's is Week's Noralita la noche
Nick is Week's Nicholas el sol


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Marley didn't come with a name, so it wasn't an issue. When I sent in the registration, I didn't really think about the whole breeder/line naming and just put in Marley. I guess since there were other Marley's before, it registered as Marley, the third. Very royal sounding, don't you think? LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy had no name, and even if he did we would have changed it. We love naming our dogs and cats.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

After deciding to bring a new Hav pup into our family, I right away started thinking of good names for my Cuban dog.

Cupcake (my husband said absolutely not! my daughter loved it, I especially loved it for a boy!)
Wasabi (after my favorite Hav ever, who I discovered on the internet and who has the best blog!)
Batata (Sweet Potato in Spanish...I think)
Sweet Pea
Honey
Apple (for my husband who is obsessed with Steve Jobs and his Mac products)
Mojo (also for my husband, because after he said yes to a puppy he got a lot of lovin')
Hola (as in "hello)

Well my daughter kept telling me she wanted to be like her favorite book character Fancy Nancy and have a Posh puppy.

When my breeder offered me Posh, I knew she (and her name) was meant to be.

So...her official name was kept Picosa's Posh Panache, call name Posh. I like to call her BooBoo or poopy butt.

P.S. she was from Godiva, a pretty chocolate parti, and was part of the candy theme litter. So, originally her name was Taffy!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Although Tess is a rescue, I have her registration papers. Her registered name is Willing Wolf Liza and her call name was Lucinda. When she was rescued, they named her Rizpah :suspicious:. Her foster parents called her Lucy. I wanted her to start her new life with a new name. I was considering Olivia and Bella but Tess kept coming to mind, so that's who she became. To make the transition from Lucy to Tess, I called her Tessie which she responded to immediately and which I continue to use. I then gave her a middle name so she's frequently Tessa Bella.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Do breeders get put out when the owner changes the name?


Not when people change the call name. I'd really be put out if the kennel name was taken out though.
I didn't keep any of the call names of my dogs. When they get a little older their personalities really pop and what may fit them at a day old may not fit at 10 weeks.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus did not have a name before we got him. Roxie was named Sarah by her breeder. I like the name Sarah, but it was also the name of hubby's aunt--definately the "black sheep" of the family. Since we were naming a black dog and not a black sheep, we changed her name to Roxie. 

I, too, have liked some of the names of the breeders. I know that Salsa kept her name from Kimberly's and the name is so fitting. She is definately hot and spicy. I like the name of Mouse in Katie's current litter and if I were getting her (which I, sadly, am not) I would consider keeping that name.

I think that it is fun that some of the breeders work so hard to name the puppies before they know very much about them. It is exciting when that name fits better than any other.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci was formerly "Connie", and well...NO, it just didn't fit, she's not a Connie at all.

I think some breeders want you to keep the names (or find a related name to the formal name), others probably don't mind...

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Connie? Definitely not for Gucci. 

I'm so bad. I never sent in Gryff's paperwork. I still might do it at some point. It there a time limit? I've thought his formal name should be Gryffindor Hav of Hogwarts.


**Edit - I guess I'm not going to register him. I can't find the paperwork. I have the litter certificate and the lineage of his parents, but I can't find whatever it is I'm supposed to send in.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Amy, "Mojo"-toooo funny. Can't let my husband read your post or he'll want the same treatment! ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

good buddy said:


> I forgot to say, I love those names too!


Ha ha ha! Well, I'm glad to see you like the names since you picked them! ound:

I don't think I've picked any names that puppy owners have kept yet. The Fiesta litter was named by Jeanne, and so far, all of the puppies have the same name except for Canela, who became Carmella. That's pretty close! Oh! I take that back, I named Ahnold as a puppy, and his owner kept that one.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Cali's name was Lily.The breeder called her Callalily to transtion her to the name, Cali. Sweet of her.

Chico's breeder named him Cowboy, but we wanted a Spanish name.

Gryff's name is so unique. And Gucci's name is perfect for her.


It's so much fun choosing a puppy's name, or, arguing over it.lol


I like 2 syllable names for dogs.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is short for Gryffindor, Harry Potter's house at Hogwarts. It really suits him, especially when he growls. He actually says "Gryff"!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ivy, if you have his litter certificate with his litter number on it, you may be able to work with the breeder and/or AKC to get his registration paperwork duplicated. Either way, you will want to do it before he's a year old. It's more difficult after that time has passed and quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Molly was tagged "Noreen" by our Breeder, but she was MOLLY from the start for us!

Her AKC registered name is *Regina Molly Baggs de Carlisle

(Our Breeder was supportive of the name change, and her AKC "Regina" is in honor of the Breeder's sister who had died.)*...


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully, was Kokomo's Smokey's on Fire. Karen called him Smokey. We tried it out by the third day my three year old changed his name to Sully the Big furry monster from Disney/Pixar Monsters Inc. My husband was batting around the name Bear as he stands up and looks like a furry bear. I was like, too normal, "Let's call him Yeti!" Some how Logan the little one snuch in an extra vote with his cute little face, and Sully it was! It fits him though, just like in the movie, he has a HUGE heart, and can at times be a monster! Who knew a three year old would know best?ound:
That is only his call name, he is still and will always be registered as Kokomo's Smokey's on Fire because Smokey was his past. And to honor Karen with all her efforts with him in raising a wonderful pup for us.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yes..Ivy, not a Connie, certainly! lol I like the name Gryff! It really fits!

Nan, now that you mention it, I do gravitate towards 2 syllable names (even for my kids!) They are just easier to yell! lol

Although, my stepkids are named after Kings and Queens..so their theme meaned alot more syllables than I'm used to! lol That would be a cute theme for a litter, there are lots off flexible Royalty names..and break down to many smaller names, but my stepkids like to use their full names.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> I then gave her a middle name so she's frequently Tessa Bella.


Jill, part of my Tessa's name is Bella Tessa...(beautiful Tessa). Great minds think alike :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino was originally Luke. So glad I changed it since my daughter named her little boy Luke! Might get a bit confusing to have a pet & a grandson with the same name! Besides, he IS Valentino!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Ha ha ha! Well, I'm glad to see you like the names since you picked them! ound:


Shhhhhh.... it's supposed to be "bait" to get others to say they like them too! Just play along! <G>


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

My Miss Paige came to me as a adult dog so her name was not changed-I just added the Miss to it when I call her or talk about her otherwise she goes by Wincroft's Charming Paige Payasa on all her paperwork. Mr Roman came to me as a Foster dog through HRI his real name was Romeo of Collins but I thought he looked more like a Roman-and he really wanted Mr Roman the Great Mole Killer but I told him nope he has to go by Mr Roman-Roman-Rommy man and "Mikey"cause he is just like Mikey-he will eat everything. Now most of the time I call Paige-sissy & Roman-bubby. And they could care less what they get called as long as they get to be spoiled.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige & Mr Roman


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Gucci was formerly "Connie", and well...NO, it just didn't fit, she's not a Connie at all.
> 
> I think some breeders want you to keep the names (or find a related name to the formal name), others probably don't mind...
> 
> Kara


She is definitely not a Connie, especially in the new avatar pic. She is Miss Gucci.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Our breeder called Havee "Waggy Tail" for the obvious reasons. He still waggs his tail alot and even his butt too as someone is bending down to pet him. It's very cute!

When we were thinking of getting a hav, or I should say, when I was thinking of getting a hav, I just kept refering to him as Havee when I spoke of him. It seemed only fitting to name him that when we finally got him.
My husband picked the spelling. I was shocked on that one. The man who "only agreed to getting the dog because I wanted one". He's smitten with him now!!! The son he never hadound:


----------

